# Medidor de Distancias por Ultrasonido



## MaMu

Medidor de Distancias por Ultrasonido

El funcionamiento es sensillo, mediante el pulso VIn, se emite la señal ultrasónica que a su vez es captada por el receptor, el tiempo en que se encuentra presente la señal VOut es proporcional a la distancia detectada. En el banco de ensallos, utilizo TxRx ultrasónicos de 40KHz cuyo fabricante es Murata, el alcance máximo, no sobrepasa los 3 metros.

Dejo este circuito casero, y económico, para debatir acerca de su construcción, ideas, correcciones, mejoras, etc. a ver si entre todos, armamos una buena configuración de Ranger Ultrasónico, para ser empleado en nustros robots a fin de esquivar obstáculos, en aquellos casos en que los sistemas IR nos resultan poco eficientes.

Ideas locas, comentarios, críticas, etc. todo es siempre bienvenido.

Les adjunto esta util información en la que me he basado.

Y sigo adelante, porque no, el clónico del SFR04?

Adjunto el esquema electronico, y el firmware para el pic 12C508, basado en el diseño original que figura en la hoja de datos, pero actualizado, es decir, con los cambios que se le realizó en el 2003.
En cuanto tenga un tiempito, termino el PCB y subo el impreso listo para imprimir.

Aqui está el PCB listo para imprimir y una imagen con la distribución de componente, bien compacto y simple faz.

Saludos


----------



## Manson

Si yo pongo ese circuito el el picbot, como hago pra que detecte? Quiero decir, el programa lo hice, pero no se como conectar la placa esta al robot ^^ Gracias.


----------



## MaMu

De la misma manera que si conectaras un módulo SRF04. Mandas un pulso al trigger y luego tomas al tiempo de duración del Echo. Los tiempos y el control de timing agregado nuevo, lo tienes en la hoja de datos del SRF04, se maneja igual, ya que este circuito es una réplica del original, pero casero y sin componentes smd.

La disposición de Pines: 
-Vcc (1)
-Echo
-Trigger
-N/C - Timming
-GND

Saludos


----------



## Manson

Gracias mamu, ya probé. me va bastante bien, aunque hay veces que detecta cosas raras ;P


----------



## MaMu

Manson dijo:
			
		

> Gracias mamu, ya probé. me va bastante bien, aunque hay veces que detecta cosas raras ;P



Usaste mi diseño de PCB? Al principio me paso algo similar, nada que una buena referencia a masa del pic no solucione.

Saludos


----------



## Elias

Necesitaria saber el valor del diodo zener del primer circuito, alguien lo construyó y anduvo?. Estuve buscando un circuito para detectar objetos mediante ultrasonido y he encontrado unos pocos. Encontre un circuito muy similar al primer circuito posteado aca y tampoco tenía el valor del zener. Si es posible también pasame los valores de los capacitores que no se especificaron. Igualmente si alguien armo un circuito que anduvo cuya funcion es detectar un objeto mediante sonido me seria de gran utilidad porque estoy armando un robot sumo y necesito ese método de detección. Gracias


----------



## Manonline

uuh qe copado... entonces el primer circuito es igual al SRF04? porque estuve buscandolo por todas partes y no lo encontre por aca en Argentina...

si es el mismo, yaa me pongo a armarlo...

salu2,
mano.

EDIT: De la desesperacion por encontrar el SRF04 no lei bien el post... ahora veo que el las placas y todo eso son del clon del SRF04! Buenisimoo! Por casualidad saben cuanta plata se podra gastar por cada placa?


----------



## Manonline

Otra preguntita mas... saben si me sirve el transmisor y receptor "40T10" y "40R10"?

graciass,
mano.


----------



## bakhosm

MaMu no estoy muy diestros en esto del ultrasonido, pero hay unos de mayor frecuencia?, es decir que sobre pase esa dsitancia? de 3 metros?


----------



## Manonline

Buenas! Les dejo aca otro diseño de placa que hizo un compañero mio...
La revisamos y al parecer esta bien... que les parece a ustedes?

esta hecho en PCB Wizard...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## picrocker

Ok me compre este set de 40Khz, me costaron como 30 dolares el par, será que puedo construir la replica del SRF04 dada por MaMu...

Hasta que le vi una aplicacion interesante al 12c508, me compre varios de estos y no habia querido usarlos todavia... sera interesante probar este circuito a ver como me funciona...


----------



## picrocker

Alguine sabe porque diodo puedo sustituir el BAS16, el 1N1458 no se que diodo sera, no se si es un error de Mamu...

Tampoco consigo el LMC6032, sera que podre utilizar el LM358N.

Tampoco consigo el LP311, sera que puedo usar el LM311.


----------



## Manonline

el BAS16 creo que se puede reemplazar por el 1N4148, el LMC6032 por el TL082 y si, efectivamente el LP311 por el LM311

hoy lo pruebo y te cuento si me funciona jaja.. hice 4 placas (las del diseño que publique)...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## seo

Pregunto algo:

Una vez montando el SRF04 ya sea por el clon que propone MAMU o por el SRF04 como tal... cómo hago para controlar en si el giro de unos servos por medio de el

Es decir, si es para usarlo en un robot q esquive obstaculos se supone que si detecta algo deberá girar a la izquiera o derecha, cómo hago esto exactamente?


----------



## danko_tdq

Tené cuidado con el BAS16, creo que lo usa como rectificador y como esta trabajando a 40 Khz por ahi vas a necesitar un diodo que corte rápido. Probá con un diodo Schottky.


----------



## jmoreno

hola!

parece bastante interesante, pero me pregunto dos cosas:

- ¿que tan precisa es la medida de distancia que da este dispositivo?

- yo trabajo con SRF04...y otros, y estos tienen un pequeño inconveniente en cuanto a deteccion de obstaculo, pues, estos ven a que distancia esta, pero la precision con respecto a la posicion del objeto respecto al emisor no es muy buena...¿me hago entender?...es decir, no me determinan muy bien en que direccion se encuentra el objeto, pero, si me da la distancia a la que se encuentra....entonces....¿con este dispositivo se soluciona este inconveniente.....o sigue igual.....o peor?


gracias por su atensión.

chao


----------



## picrocker

Te entiendo lo que dices jmoreno... creo que esto se puede resolver colocando varios sensores de este tipo como un arreglo circular tal vez para determinar la dirección donde se encuentra el objeto detectado... no se quizas puede hacerse...  aunque yo creo que estos sensores son algo direccionales y uno puede dirigirlos, por supuesto, habra un radio de accion de emision y deteccion...


----------



## jmoreno

sip.... yo lo que hago con los SRF's es poner dos, y activarlos alternadamente, asi poder hacer una triangulacion........pero seria interesante que con un solo sensor ultrasonico, se pudiese obtener mas "directividad" (no se si exista esta palabra).

por que quiero hacer una especie de Radar, empleando sensores ultrasonicos.....si me dicen que el modelo que proponen ustedes es mejor que el SRF....  ...... entonces les diria: "son unos monstruos de la electronica!"   .

chao pues.

sigan asi....con muy buenas ideas!


----------



## acussep

Por lo que tengo entendido, en sonido, para aumentar la direccionalidad, hay que aumentar la frecuencia a la que se trabaja. Lo que vos queres hacer es un Sonar, algo que usan algunos animales para "ver" como los murcielagos y algunos cetáceos, tambien se usa por ejemplo en submarinos y en la medicina, la llamada ecografia. Habria que investigar un poco que longitudes de onda se utiliza para cada tipo de medio.


----------



## luisperezmedina

Hola MaMu.....bueno mi pregunta es....¿Hasta q distancia puede medir el proyecto q muestras)...Bueno mira yo tabien eh trabajado con ultrasonidos...y bueno solo eh podido medir una distancia de 4 metros como maximo....Bien mi otra pregunta es: ¿Como hago para poder aumentar la distancia, a unos 400 metros?

Agradesco de antemano tu respuesta


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Para esa distancia , es mejor utilizar medidores laser. Los srf están hechos para distancias relativamente pequeñas.


----------



## luisperezmedina

Un lazer....bueno gracias por el aporte y dime como puedo construir el medisor laser.....ese tipo de dispositivo seria bueno en el campo de la robotica....en especial en los robots sumos...

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

La verdad no tengo mucha idea de como se construye uno , pero conosco equipos laser de medición y son muy precisos a la hora de medir grandes distancias. Para distancias no mayores a 2m es conveniente el ultrasonido.


----------



## davidriver

Hola!

Soy nuevo por aqui, estoy montando un circuito con un sensor ultrasonido.
Anteriormente monte un circuito con dos sensores,(un emisor y un receptor) pero ahora por motivos de espacio necesito montar una placa con un sensor dual (emisor y receptor en uno), si alguien tuviera un esquemilla o alguna idea de como hacerlo me seria de gran ayuda!

Gracias por anticipado.

Un saludo...


----------



## picrocker

Saludos davidriver el esquema que plantea mamu al comienzo de este foro (pagina 1) es como tu lo planteas, tiene el emisor y receptor en una sola placa... revisa a ver si te sirve...


----------



## davidriver

Saludos Picrocker, perdona me debi explicar mal,no busco un circuito en donde el emisor y el receptor estean en la misma placa, sino que busco un circuíto en donde el emisor y el receptor es un único sensor. Quiero decir un único sensor que emite los pulsos y despues recibe el eco, se que se puede hacer pero no tengo mucha idea la verdad de como hacerlo.

Espero vuestra ayuda!

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## picrocker

Ok, imagino que lo que quieres es algo como este sensor:

http://www.maxbotix.com/uploads/LV-MaxSonar-EZ1-Datasheet.pdf


----------



## davidriver

Hola muchas gracias por el circuito,lo voy a probar, pero lo que no entiendo es porque mete los dos pines del sensor directamente al pic, si la salida del sensor supuestamente es una onda senoidal distorsionada es decir ruido, el circuito me parece muy interesante pero esa es mi gran duda.
En realidad esa parte tal y como lo monta no se como funciona.

Muchisimas gracias picrocker.

un saludo.


----------



## MONIKA

Hola, soy nueva en este foro y necesito encontrar una persona que estudie la interpretación de las ondas de ultrasonidos que aparecen en el TRC, al pasar un transductor por una pieza con indicasiones, fisuras.
Soy estudiante de ensayos no destructivos y aparte de esto necesito ayuda para gammagrafía.Gracias.Atentamente, monika


----------



## picrocker

y que quieres, construir un equipo que te permita realizar ensayos no destructivos de ultrasonidos, o ya tienes el equipo que genera los ultrasonidos y quieres es intrepretar los datos que genera...?


----------



## MONIKA

Las dos cosas, pero como estoy estudiando, lo mejor es que aprenda a interpretar las señales que recibo, su frecuencia, amplitud..., desgraciadamente los equipos son carísimos y para el exámen necesito uno, y claro, si trabajase en una empresa que lo tuviese no habría problema, pero no es el caso, y además en clase solo tenemos un equipo, antiguo y que no está calibrado!
de ahí toda mi desesperación!


----------



## Franco Jaraba

Bueno aqui les dejo mi aporte.... es un pdf en donde puedes encontrar diferentes sensores, explicandote su funcionamiento.. es muy bueno...

Saludos..


----------



## rotsytronica

Hola compañeros, necesito hacer un circuito que me de la altura de una persona, vi este cicuito y creo que me podra seguir, solo que no se si el obstaculo que tenga mi circuito de ultrasonido podria ser la cabeza de una persona, o tendria que colocarle alguna placa en la cabeza a la persona, por otro lado, la distancia que me proporciona es la que existe entre el sensor y el obstaculo verdad.

Espero haber sido clara con mi pregunta...

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## davidriver

Hola,

La cabeza de una persona es muy dificil que te la coja, lo mejor es que pongas una chapa en su cabeza.
La distancia es la que hay entre el sensor y el obstaculo, y la distancia la sacas con la formula del sonido.

Un saludo.


----------



## ciri

Tengo una pequeña inquietud, he visto varios diagramas de ultrasonido, que utilizan el LF353, y lo alimentan con +-5v, pero cuando me fijo en la hoja de datos dice que la Vcc es de +-18v...

Puede ser que funcionen igual con 5v?


----------



## Bernabé

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, va! es la primera vez que escribo aca porque lei muchas otras cosas.
Tengo el circuito electronico de mamu y NECESITO que los datos de las mediciones de los sensores se vean en un display de cualquier tipo. Gracias por el circuito,   si tienen alguna información me va a ayudar mucho.


----------



## escorpion1511

hola a todos !

pregunta del primer circuito de MAMU. puede ser qeu el zener que utiliza sea de 5v6 y el capacitor de .1uF ? digo ese valor de zener porque interpreto que la intensión del componente sea que trabaje a la mitad de la tension de alimentacion en la entrado inversora de los operacionales. ya que estos estan alimentados de +Vcc a tierra y no a -Vcc.

si alguien puede responder... gracias...!


----------



## electrik77

Muchachos, les mando mi aporte de un proyecto q hice para la universidad en su momento, el hardware funciona correctamente, el sofft del pic que está en el pdf tiene un bug,  por q cuando confeccioné el pdf, no recordaba cual era el código que funcionaba ni lo podía probar por q no tenía en mis manos la placa. Pero adjunto un rar donde está el pdf del proyecto y los codigos del pic echo en asembler.
Salu2 Electrik_Lab;-);-)


----------



## rod4210

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, estoy haciendo un proyecto parecido a este; solo que con un PIC16F887 y tambien controlaria una pantalla de lcd para mostrar la distancia medida. Solo que tengo dudas sobre que sensor ultrasonico usar, el que estaba por encargar era un UCMR40K1 es de 40KHz pero el transmisor y el receptor vienen por separados; me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el diagrama del circuito de como se ensamblan para usarlos juntos como en el RF05 o 04. Ojala y me puedan ayudar


----------



## electrik77

rod4210 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, estoy haciendo un proyecto parecido a este; solo que con un PIC16F887 y tambien controlaria una pantalla de lcd para mostrar la distancia medida. Solo que tengo dudas sobre que sensor ultrasonico usar, el que estaba por encargar era un UCMR40K1 es de 40KHz pero el transmisor y el receptor vienen por separados; me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el diagrama del circuito de como se ensamblan para usarlos juntos como en el RF05 o 04. Ojala y me puedan ayudar



Hola, ahí te paso un archivo en pdf donde está el circuito interno qu utilizan los SRF04, espero que te sea de ayuda. Salu2



			
				electrik77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ahí te paso un archivo en pdf donde está el circuito interno qu utilizan los SRF04, espero que te sea de ayuda. Salu2


 
Perdón, aca sí va el archivo....


----------



## vallesanta

hola mamu soy nuevo en el foro queria ver si no es mucha molestia y me digas si este cto funciona igual q el srfo4 es q cuesta mucho el modulo ya hecho asi q ps me sale mas facil hacerlo con lo q tu me das aqui pero quiero ver si ati como esta en la imagen si te funciono o el programa del pic12c508 tengo q modificarlo o algo asi y si me puedes enviar a mi correo la imagen del pcb pero solo los caminos del cto sin las cosas solo los caminos porfavor gracias...


----------



## juanseti

a mi parecer un exelente proyecto ademas que no sale muy costoso


----------



## fitopaez

Veo que no le dan mucha bolilla y quisiera revivirlo, soy docente y estoy en un grupo de robotica y quisiera implementar este clone en nuestro robot de sumo. El problema que se me plantea con el clone de mamu es que no logramos mas de 20 cm de distancia de medicion. Espero su colaboracion desde ya gracias y FELIZ año NUEVO para todos.....

Quisiera saber si el diametro de los sensores es relevante, nosotros no coseguimos los de 16 mm de diametro, sera eso?, y algunos de los componentes los reemplazamos por otros.


FITO


----------



## electrik77

Que tal @fitopaez mirá el tema q*UE* no logran más distancia puede ser que tengan un problema en los amplificadores de tx y rx, (apuesto que con el de rx) no se cual es el clone de mamu que decís, no se si es el del circuito que usa el 12c508 como controlador y un max232 para tener funte partida. Te recomiendo que hagan pruebas con un osciloscopio así pueden ajustar los amplificadores a sus necesidades. (A mí me dió muchos dolores de cabeza esa etapa) Mirá en la 2° pag. adjunté un pdf donde está un proyecto que realicé para la universidad. Salu2


----------



## fitopaez

Gracias electrik77, sabes que el receptor si nos da muchos problemas, pero me parece que depende del tipo de transductor que utilizamos, por que en todas las paginas de internet son unos que tienen16 mm de diametro pero no los conseguimos, sera ese el problema?
Saludos 

FITO


----------



## electrik77

Hola de nuevo FITO,  decime el modelo de los sensores que utilizan, a ver si encuentro algo de info:estudiando:. El que yo utilice en su monento es si de 0,630 pulg. q*UE* son si los 16 mm que vos comentás. Mirá te adjunto un archivo que me sirvió mucho donde hacen pruebas de emisiones y recepciones ultrasónicas, donde se hace un estudio detallado de los ecos y zonas muertas de las señales, como así también cual es la cantidad máxima de pulsos ultrasónicos para obtener la mayor potencia o ganancia de recepción. Lógico que para los sensores que habla el archivo(son conocidos) Los nombres de los autores del archivo son: Sergio Gwirc, Fernando Ferdeghini, Agata Comastri, Daniel Lupi
Espero que te sea de utilidad. Salu2


----------



## fitopaez

Gracias por la data, una cosa para la parte amplificadora probe con el max 232 y con los 4069 y me parece que con estos ultimos va mejor. En la recepcion probe con amplificar con el lm833. Vos cual recomendas.


FITO

Ah una cosa yo uso de referencia esta data que te paso.
www.corazondealcancia.com.mx/pdf/ULTRASONIDO.pdf


Saludos

FITO


----------



## uagav

aqui hago mi pequeño aporte para el medidor de disrancia con el SRF05 simulado en proteus y en picbasic (microcode). este envia el pulso de 10ms y escucha el eco y mide en un lcd. puedo observar esto en el osciloscopio de proteus 7.6 Sp0.

si tienen algun aporte tambien será bien recibido. gracias...


----------



## electrik77

Que tal FITO, a mi me dió resultado el 4069 como amplificador TX, y de todos los que probé como amplif. RX me quedé con el LM833 utilizandolo en fuente simple, no partida.
Al final no me respondiste que tipo de sensores utilizan. HA, me olvidaba, bastante completo el proyecto del cual te estás guiando, le pegué una miradita rápida. Saludos


----------



## ramirin

Vaya que me parece interesante el tema de medir distancias, hasata hora no he realizado algún circuito que siquiera se le asemeje. Pero tengo una pregunta, y la dirijo a ustedes porque como sea ya han incursionado en esto. ¿cuál es la distancia mínima capaz de detectar el circuito? A mí me vendría muy bien uno capaz de trabajar en las milésimas de pulgada. Y obviamente saber el resultado de alguna forma visual; saber entre dos puntos si estan alineados a la misma distancia o cual de ellos esta mas retirado y por cuanto, pero como digo en milésimas de diferencia. ¿Alguna idea? ¿O alguien ha visto algo similar? Bien, suerte a todos.


----------



## electrik77

Hola *ramirin, *mirá te comento, el tema de la distancia mínima que se puede obtener con sensores de ultrasonido es algo crítico, cuando investigué el tema en su momento, me encontré con el problema de falsos ecos por recepción directa, y que es eso? bueno eso significa que si estamos trabajando como en mi caso con un sensor ultrasonido TX(emisor) y uno RX(receptor), al enviar el tren de pulso por TX, el sensor RX recibe señal directa de ultrasonido ya que están muy cercanos entre sí, a esto se lo llama falsos ecos por recepción directa. La idea es omitir o descartar esos falsos ecos un tiempo pequeño así le damos tiempo al los pulsos emitidos por TX alejarse del sensor RX. Cuando investigué ese tema lo que leí en su momento es, que la distancia mínima a medir por ultrasonido eran unos 4 cm. yo haciendo pruebas logré 2,5 cm. que está muy por encima de las milésimas de pulgadas que necesitas vos. E$spero haberte aclarado un poco el tema.  Salu2. Electrik.


----------



## ramirin

Buenas tardes Electrik. gracias por tu respuesta; entonces como quien dice tendre que seguir tomando lecturas con los indicadores tradicionales, al menos en lo que encontramos una solución económica al problemita. Porque el uso de palpadores es una solución segura pero demasiado cara. Nuevamente gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## guscerin

mi aporte
buenas tardes he estado buscando informacion de los sensores ultrasonido pero la verdad vo encuentro mucha les recomiendo mirar este diagrama en mi caso lo nacesito para distancias cortas

chequeen en esta pagina http://hobby_elec.piclist.com/e_pic6_6.htm esta bien detallado


----------



## dreyko walter

hola a todos exselente los diseños de los sensores 
saludos 
dreyko walter


----------



## rod4210

Que onda a todos dejo mi aporte:
Es el reporte de un proyecto que hice y entregue; esta es mi version del sensor ultrasonico utilizado para medir distancias; y mostrando datos en una pantalla de LCD, hecho en MPLAB; con codigo ensamblador.


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola
yo estoy contruyendo un sumo, encontre el emisor y receptor ultrasonicos, funcionan a 40Khz, pero yo lo unico que necesito es que detecte un obstaculo, no su distancia, alguien tiene algun circuito que pueda hacer esto? Supongo que es mas sencillo que el de medicion. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## krusioluis

Oye MAMu que tal soy nuevo en este foro y necesito una ayudita con el sensor ultrasonico necesito hacer su programacione en lenguaje .asm osea en MPLAB y con el pic 16f877a es para un ptoyecto de robotica busque info hacerca de eso pero no me es suficiente me podrias ayudar con la programacion te lo agradeceria....gracias


----------



## zamir

hola es la primera vez que dentro en este foro de electronica, necesito conocer el circuito electrico del SRF08 con su correspondiente programación y componentes que se necesiten para implementarlo en el vaciado y llenado de unos tanques de alumbre, si alguíen lo posee se lo agradecería que me lo faciltara


----------



## dragondgold

Hola se podrían usar estos modulos?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83940131-ultrasonico-rx-tx-ur1007-ap-ut1007-ap-_JM_

La duracion del eco es proporcional a la distancia del objeto? Cual es la distancia minima de detección que tiene?

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## fitopaez

Como hago para tratar de crear un nuevo hilo de este tema, sin que los moderadores me lo cierren, porque este esta muerto y mi intencion es continuar con el tema de ultrasonido..
Saludos

FITO


----------



## Renoxxx

Hola quisiera agregar una duda... si lo implemento en un robot de alguna u otra manera crees que podre lograr hacer que este al llegar a un obstaculo que este a menos de 5cm lo detecte y retroseda o encienda un motro de giro y siga un camino diferente??? esque la verdad me a gustado mucho... saludos


----------



## tutu

buenas... muy interesante... 2 preguntitas...

1)el primer dibujo..... que serian el de arriba y el de abajo ¿generadores de pulsos?
2)a cuanto voltage funcionan ... ¿lo quiero poner en un auto (de juguete) donde le pondria los motores?


----------



## talleruly

hola a todos la verdad q me puse en campaña de armar el sensor y la verdad que no me funciona... los elementos utilizados son max232, pic12c508, lm311n, bc327, tl082cp y los diodos son 1n4148 y nada no funciona, los sensores utilizados son http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag46.html necesito ayuda, el echo es que genero el pulso en trigger y no obtengo nada a la salida.. necesitaria ayuda. o por lo menos encontrar la falla.. les paso una foto del circuito que construi.... Saludos


----------



## pepe041988

uagav dijo:


> aqui hago mi pequeño aporte para el medidor de disrancia con el SRF05 simulado en proteus y en picbasic (microcode). este envia el pulso de 10ms y escucha el eco y mide en un lcd. puedo observar esto en el osciloscopio de proteus 7.6 Sp0.
> si falta algo por favor escríbanme. mi email es atravesdelforo@noseamosegoistas.es.
> si tienen algun aporte tambien será bien recibido. gracias...




se te agradeceria si pusieras el codigo que empleaste hermano, saludos!!!! mi correo es 
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## denis92

hola 
encontre un programa de ultrasonido y le modifique algunas cosas a las que tengo que hacer yo
es decir los puertos que voy a utilizar y cosas asi..
el programa cuando lo voy a compilar no funciona nose si sera que falta alguna libreria 
el programa es el siguiente..



		Código:
	

#include <16f876.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT
#include <delay.c>
#include <delay.h>
#include <lcd.c>
#include <math.h>
void main (void);
unsigned intBAN=0; 
unsigned long TOTAL=0, CM=0, milesimas=0, centenas=0, decenas=0, unidades=0;
void interrupt (intervoid);
if{
 (CCP1L F==1)              //Si la interrupción fue por CCP entonces...
 {TOTAL=(CCPR1H<8)+CCPR1L;   //Almaceno dato del CCPRH:L
 TMR1ON=0;                    //Apago conteo del TMR1 
BAN=1;                        //Activo bandera de visualización en lcd 
CCP1IF=0;                      //Bandera de interrupción a 0 
}             //Fin if parte positiva
 }             //Fin de servicio a interrupciones 
{INTCON=0b11000000;      //Habilita Interrupciones Externas 
PIE1=0b00000100;       //Habilita interrupción por Capture/Compare/PWM
TRISC2=1;          //Pin RC2 como entrada de señal de eco del sensor 
TRISB=0x00;          //Bus de datos del lcd 
lcd_init(10);          //Inicializa la lcd 
lcd_clear(10);          //Borra la lcd 
TMR1H=0x00;          //Borra conteo del TMR1 TMR1L=0x00;
 T1CON=0b00000000;       //Prescaler 1:1, oscila con cristal externo, apagado
 CCP1CON=0b00000100;      //Modo Captura cada flanco de bajada
 RB7=1;          //Envío señal para activar pulso de ultrasonido en el sensor 
DelayUs(25);          //Delay OBLIGATORIO mínimo para activación 
TMR1ON=1;          //Empiezo el conteo de tiempo ya que... 
RB7=0;             //...la activación del sensor se da en el flanco de bajada 
while(1)          //Ciclo infinito
 {if(BAN==1)          //Si la bandera de visualización esta activada entonces... 
{DelayMs(25);          //Delay que controla frec. de toma de datos (mín 10 ms) 
lcd_goto(0x0);          //Ir a posición 0 de la primer línea del lcd 
CM=(TOTAL*9*2)/10000;      //Conversión de ms a ft 
milesimas=CM/1000;       //Rutina de Visualización en lcd 
centenas=(CM-milesimas*1000)/100;
decenas=(CM-milesimas*1000-centenas*100)/10;
unidades=CM-milesimas*1000-centenas*100-decenas*10;
lcd_putch(milesimas+0x30);
lcd_putch(centenas+0x30);
lcd_putch(decenas+0x30);
lcd_putch('.');
lcd_putch(unidades+0x30);
lcd_puts("distancia");
TMR1H=0x00;         //Conteo del TMR1 a ceros 
TMR1L=0x00; 
RB7=1;             //Repito rutina de 
DelayUs(10);          //Delay OBLIGATORIO TMR1ON=1;
RB7=0;
}//Fin if parte positiva
}//Fin while interno }//Fin main


----------



## Lucas1928

Hola quiero hacer un sensor de distancia pero que use el mismo receptor/emisor. Alguien sabe?


----------



## german_chimy

Interesante, ando buscando alguna clase de sensor de proximidad por ultrasonido capaz de detectar idealmente la presencia de un objeto entre 0 cm  y 50 cm o un poco mas.
Los trasductores que consigo aca en paraná, son de unos 10 mm,de encapsulado de aluminio.
El año pasado intenté construir un conjunto TX, RX, pero el mayor problema lo encontraba en el RX ya que no conseguia amplificar correctamente la señal, para luego rectificarla y compararla. Solo necesito detectar presencia de un objeto. Espero sus aportes


----------



## Lucas1928

Como multiplexaste al sensor? no te fijaste algún sensor óptico de aplicación industrial, o sensores de movimiento para encender luces, ya que si tu aplicación detectar la proximidad de esas distancias de un objeto, quizás te conviene hacer algo así de simple. Si no hay unos sensores ópticos de Sharp que miden hasta 150cm creo pero salen 100$ cada uno, y te entregan una salida analógica proporcional a la distancia. Después podes usar un microcontrolador o si no un comparador con LM741 o LM317. Gracias por el interés.


----------



## Lucas1928

Si no lo otro que estuve pensando que podes hacer para hacer un sensor de prescencia es, usar un Led IR y un foto-transistor obviamente que deberias filtrarlo, y hacer algun circuito para que funcione, si no tenes los receptores de controles remotos que son un poco mas caros pero ya te filtran la luz IR, y con un comparador o algun circuito podes hacer el sensor de proximidad.


----------



## electrik77

denis92 dijo:


> hola
> encontre un programa de ultrasonido y le modifique algunas cosas a las que tengo que hacer yo
> es decir los puertos que voy a utilizar y cosas asi..
> el programa cuando lo voy a compilar no funciona nose si sera que falta alguna libreria
> el programa es el siguiente..
> 
> #include <16f876.h>
> #fuses XT,NOWDT
> #include <delay.c>
> #include <delay.h>
> #include <lcd.c>
> #include <math.h>
> void main (void);
> unsigned intBAN=0;
> unsigned long TOTAL=0, CM=0, milesimas=0, centenas=0, decenas=0, unidades=0;
> void interrupt (intervoid);
> if{
> (CCP1L F==1)              //Si la interrupción fue por CCP entonces...
> {TOTAL=(CCPR1H<8)+CCPR1L;   //Almaceno dato del CCPRH:L
> TMR1ON=0;                    //Apago conteo del TMR1
> ....
> ....



Estas compilando con el C18?? te pregunto por que tiene pinta de ser codigo para ese compilador. No estoy seguro, yo uso el ccs c
Saludos


----------



## pablov789

interesante todo esta informacion ah de gran ayuda sl2s


----------



## elcp474

Saludos a todos.
Primero que nada, grandes proyectos!
Segundo, con una consulta. Yo voy a usar uno de éstos:





y dicen que funciona como el DYP-ME007. Bueno, el punto es que lo quiero usar en un terreno de parqueos, y lo pienso colocar uno en el techo de cada espacio de auto porque lo que necesito es saber es en donde hay autos estacionados. Bien, ahora tengo una duda que me aqueja, ¿que tan eficiente puede resultarme este tipo de sensor en el ambiente de un parqueo?, ya que puede estar expuesto a mas que todo humo, algo de humedad, polvo (éste ultimo casi que no, pero por si acaso), ah y también a bocinazos y sonidos de escapes, mofles o como les llamen.
Espero sus respuestas y gracias!


----------



## Mushito

¿Funciona con el TL082 o el LM833?
Alguien tiene el código para el pic enano 12C508? hecho en pbp o CCS.
Gracias de antemano, respondan por favor.


----------



## lrzv09

hola
yo estoy contruyendo un sumo, encontre el emisor y receptor ultrasonicos, funcionan a 40Khz, pero yo lo unico que necesito es que detecte un obstaculo, no su distancia, alguien tiene algun circuito que pueda hacer esto? Supongo que es mas sencillo que el de medicion. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## jaim30

como le hiciste he intentado realizar una prueba con sfr02 sensor ultrasonido, y no he logrado hacer ni la primera prueba,, te agradezco la ayuda


----------

